# 1600MHz CL11 oder 1333MHz CL9?



## Zulakis (24. Juli 2011)

Was ist sinnvoller? Preislich ist das ganze ja ziemlich ähnlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juli 2011)

Cl11 ist ja echt sinnfrei, was sind das denn für RAMs?
Kauf 1333er, reicht immer.


----------



## Zulakis (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cl11 ist ja echt sinnfrei, was sind das denn für RAMs?
> Kauf 1333er, reicht immer.


 
Die hier:
Speicher/SO-DIMM DDR3 204pin 4GB, 1333MHz/1600MHz | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## ghostadmin (24. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, nimm denn 1333er CL9.
Der 1600er bringt dir sowieso nichts, außerdem solltest du auch beachten, welche Taktraten der Notebookchipsatz überhaupt unterstützt.


----------



## Zulakis (24. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Cl11 ist ja echt sinnfrei, was sind das denn für RAMs?
> Kauf 1333er, reicht immer.


 


ghostadmin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nimm denn 1333er CL9.
> Der 1600er bringt dir sowieso nichts, außerdem solltest du auch beachten, welche Taktraten der Notebookchipsatz überhaupt unterstützt.


 
Wird gemacht


----------



## Schleifer (24. Juli 2011)

dir ist klar das das Notebookspeicher ist?! Ist das so gewollt, oder ein Versehen?


----------



## Zulakis (25. Juli 2011)

Schleifer schrieb:


> dir ist klar das das Notebookspeicher ist?! Ist das so gewollt, oder ein Versehen?


 
Ist gewollt  

Lieber A-DATA oder Corsair? Ist nen Unterschied von 12 cent...


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2011)

Kauf den, der billiger ist.


----------



## Nico Bellic (25. Juli 2011)

Warum stellst du dir selbst nur diese Varianten zu Wahl.
Die bekommst beide Takte auch mit weit geringeren Latenzen, falls dir nicht ausschließlich das Billigste in die Tüte kommt.
Z.B. diese:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit DDR3 Exceleram Rippler PC12800/1600, CL6 


Ups. geht es jetzt hier um ein Notebook oder was?


----------



## ghostadmin (25. Juli 2011)

Könnte daran liegen das 1600er sowieso nix bringt, egal ob bessere Latenzen oder nicht und...

ich will mal sehen wie du deinen verlinkten RAM in ein Notebook einbaust.


----------



## Zulakis (25. Juli 2011)

Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Warum stellst du dir selbst nur diese Varianten zu Wahl.
> Die bekommst beide Takte auch mit weit geringeren Latenzen, falls dir nicht ausschließlich das Billigste in die Tüte kommt.
> Z.B. diese:
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit DDR3 Exceleram Rippler PC12800/1600, CL6
> ...



Ja ging es von Anfang an  Hatte ich nur nirgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## Nico Bellic (25. Juli 2011)

Zulakis schrieb:


> Ja ging es von Anfang an  Hatte ich nur nirgendwo geschrieben.


Na, dann ist mein Tip ja hinfällig...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Juli 2011)

Bei Notebooks ist RAM ja noch unwichtiger als beim Desktop (und da ist er schon unwichtig).


----------

